# Banking policy review to be announced by Paschal Donohoe tomorrow



## Brendan Burgess (17 Nov 2021)

Banking policy review to be run by Department of Finance staff
					

A review of the banking sector will be headed by officials at the Department of Finance, despite the State's dual role as biggest shareholder in the rapidly shrinking pool of Irish lenders, the Irish Independent understands.




					www.independent.ie
				




_A review of the banking sector will be headed by officials at the Department of Finance, despite the State's dual role as biggest shareholder in the rapidly shrinking pool of Irish lenders, the Irish Independent understands.

Finance Minister Paschal Donohoe is expected to bring terms of reference to Cabinet today on a long-awaited review of the banking sector, demanded in response to fears over competition and availability of credit as foreign retail banks leave the market.

The review, which will be carried out by department officials, will cover a wide range of key issues facing Ireland’s banks, including the State’s shareholding in the three remaining banks – AIB, Bank of Ireland and Permanent TSB._


----------

